# Ghosts of History - photo project



## BikerBabe (Nov 10, 2012)

The "Ghosts of History" photo series made by Jo Hedwig Teeuwisse shows pictures of the past combined with pictures of the present.





































Please view https://www.facebook.com/thenandnowghostsofhistory for more photos.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, that is really wild!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2012)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2012)

Very imaginative. You could expand that to Flanders in WW1. Mount Casino would be an interesting picture as well.
Cheers
John


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2012)

Makes one stop an think...
unfortunately, not the right ones, the ones who decide!

Thank you for the post.


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2012)

Great post Maria! Great to see you around too.

I sometimes wonder what people of history would say if they saw what later became of the place they fought for.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2012)

Excellent thread and pics!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2012)

Fantastic - thanks for posting Maria.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2012)

You're welcome guys, I think it's highly fascinating to see what the various places looked like back then, and what they look like now. But I'm not sure I'd like to try and make such photos myself - even though I love messing with GIMP and photos, I think it would take a lot of fiddling with old and new photos to create photos like that.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 11, 2012)

i have seen these before....there are a bunch from the eastern front as well....now if i could only find them....

actually it was pretty easy...i searched ww2 photos superimposed and came up with these sites...some of teh photos are already posted. some arent...

Ghosts of War: WWII Photos Superimposed on to Modern Street Scenes | Bored Panda

Cool Then and Now Superimposed WWII Pictures - Gallery

Collection: Ghosts of history - Then Now, combined photos


same sort of photos but using the san francisco earth quake..

What if the 1906 San Francisco earthquake happened today? Photo trickery shows how it would hit the city | Mail Online


----------

